# Tick check after the fun



## masonjarbeading (Dec 5, 2012)

Be careful out there do your tick checks after all of the fun.

Sara

http://triblive.com/news/butler/3810969-74/disease-lyme-cases

Lyme disease cases

1 / 3
By Rick Wills

*Published:* Saturday, April 20, 2013, 9:00 p.m.
Updated 9 hours ago

In the six years he's worked as a veterinarian in Butler County, Dr. Hisham Ibrahim has treated 63 dogs that tested positive for Lyme disease.

When Ibrahim practiced in the South Hills from 1999 to 2007, he encountered about two dogs each year with the disease.

"We have had very high numbers of Lyme disease in the past five years or so. It's a new development," said Ibrahim.

Lyme disease, which is carried by deer ticks, can be treated with antibiotics and other medications to control joint pain and other symptoms such as fever, chills and body aches.

Humans are unlikely to get the disease from dogs unless they try to remove an engorged tick from the animal, Ibrahim said.

The spike of Lyme disease in dogs is mirrored in the number of people in Butler County who have contracted the disease.

In 2011, the last year for which figures are available, 93 Butler County residents were reported to have contracted the disease, according to the Pennsylvania Department of Health. The county has about 185,000 residents.

In Allegheny County, which has 1.22 million residents, there were 58 cases of Lyme disease in 2011. Westmoreland County reported 12 cases that year.

Numbers from the state show a gradual increase since 2000 in many Western Pennsylvania counties. The federal Centers for Disease Control and Prevention in 2008 broadened the definition of Lyme disease, but numbers were on the rise even before then.

The range of the tick that carries Lyme disease is expanding, said Richard Ostfeld, an disease ecologist at the Cary Institute of Ecosystem Studies in Millbrook, N.Y.

"Western Pennsylvania and Western New York have seen a sharp increase in cases of Lyme disease," he said.

The deer tick flourishes in forests, not in the heavily agricultural areas in the Midwest. In 2011, 96 percent of Lyme disease cases were reported from 13 states, according to the Centers for Disease Control.

The disease was first identified in Lyme, Conn., in the early 1970s, when a mysterious series of rheumatoid arthritis cases occurred among children there.

The prevalence of the disease is linked to increasing populations of deer and mice, Ostfeld said.

It is also linked to the acorn crops from oak trees that are common in forests in the Northeast and Midwest, he said.

"This year, ticks might not be as bad. Acorns vary year to year quite a bit. Last fall was a total bust for acorns. They have crashed in numbers," he said.

Rick Wills is a staff writer for Trib Total Media. He can be reached at 412-320-7944 or at [email protected].


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm pretty sure this doesn't belong here....


----------



## masonjarbeading (Dec 5, 2012)

Lyme Disease.....very bad thing...http://www.medicinenet.com/lyme_disease/article.htm


----------



## masonjarbeading (Dec 5, 2012)

I put it here because of the increase in this area where the meet will be if others wish to move okay with me


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

As early in the spring as it is, I was checking for ticks weeks ago after my stump shooting forays. On me not a dog. Don't have a dog.


----------



## masonjarbeading (Dec 5, 2012)

Lyme is bad....have seen what it does .......as an RN and as a mother ....our now 16 year old daughter was bit at age 13 still has effects ...Lyme Arthritis


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

masonjarbeading said:


> Lyme is bad....have seen what it does .......as an RN and as a mother ....our now 16 year old daughter was bit at age 13 still has effects ...Lyme Arthritis


A buddy of mine got Lyme disease. It's a kill joy.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Brad Paisley has a cool song about checking for ticks.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Friend at work contracted Lyme's disease last summer. He had a rough time. Always best to do a visual check after a trek and wash clothes soon afterwards. Those little buggers can stay in clothing for days.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Moved to General off topic.


----------



## masonjarbeading (Dec 5, 2012)

I have no problem with this being moved.......just wanted to state that the tick that carries LYME is all over ....and now a very high population in the area of Western PA ......and not wishing to see anyone get this disease it is really bad......


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

masonjarbeading said:


> I have no problem with this being moved...


That's not the point. Being rude is.


----------



## masonjarbeading (Dec 5, 2012)

Well........maybe they have had a bad day.

Sara


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

masonjarbeading said:


> Well........maybe they have had a bad day.
> 
> Sara


Yeah, that must be it.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi Sarah,

I have no problem with your post. It was just originally posted in the wrong section for what it's content

was. Not a big deal, but I just moved it where these types of threads are usually found in the "off topic"

section. 

Cheers,

Sean


----------



## masonjarbeading (Dec 5, 2012)

It is fine that it was moved....just did not wish to have anyone get sick that is all...

Sara


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

:koolaid:


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Thistle said:


> :koolaid:


*Was Thistles messager removed???*


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

dgui said:


> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> > :koolaid:
> ...


Yes. I'm trying to figure out how to unsub. I don't see instructions. Can anyone help?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Thistle said:


> dgui said:
> 
> 
> > Thistle said:
> ...


I'll miss your posts if you go. Don't go.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Dang guys, what happened? I went for a bike ride and missed all the action. Who what when where why?


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

When I lived in Newport News, VA area we had to check kids and dogs constantly. Huge tick problem in that area. Scary stuff


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

tnflipper52 said:


> Dang guys, what happened? I went for a bike ride and missed all the action. Who what when where why?


Hrawk posted something that was, well not very polite, is all I'll say to avoid re-igniting any conflicts.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

Sean said:


> Hi Sarah,
> 
> I have no problem with your post. It was just originally posted in the wrong section for what it's content
> 
> ...


It was a big deal. He insulted that lady. It was a public insult. It should be a public apology. Nothing else satisfies my sense of honour. Some people may or may not understand that.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

Sara is *too nice* to ask for any apology. I'll ask for one for her.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Insulted the lady ? Hardly.

Apon seeing a wall of text which had absolutely nothing to do with the sub forum it was posted in I called it spam. In no way did I "Insult the lady".

For those wondering, my original post was "What is this shite ? Take your spam elsewhere please".

If you have taken that as an insult then I am very sorry. Like, really really sorry.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

There should be an "unlike" button installed on the forum for hrawk posts :stickpoke:


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Hrawk said:


> BC-Slinger said:
> 
> 
> > There should be an "unlike" button installed on the forum for hrawk posts :stickpoke:
> ...


Or you could possibly grow up and act like an adult for a change?


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

His signature says it all. "Hedonistic Decadence" and "Never be bullied into silence. Never allow yourself to be made a victim. Accept no one's definiton of your life. Define yourself." I guess he's defining himself. Again.

Stop insulting people, Daniel King. You know how to be nice. Control yourself, man.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello friends!!!

At first, when I've opened this forum, I also tought to myself "this should be moved to another section by the mods" ...What's right is right.

Nevertheless, and after reading its contents, the topic makes perfectly good sense in being in this forum. In my random hikes through forest areas, whether to fork hunt or to shoot, I often encounter those horrid bugs, which are knowned to bring diseases and high fevers. They can be fatal on children. Even in a closed area (a private farm), ticks are prone to invade and they are very swift in make themselves being transported by a human being.

Of course, I thank Masonjarbeading for sharing with us this subject.

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

You're right Joe, I do know how to be nice. I'll work harder from now on to be as nice as I can.

I'm so very sorry I seem to have offended you masonjar, this was never my intent. I honestly believed your message to be span at first glance, wall of text, links, email addresses etc. I realize now that you were just sharing your concern about out canine friends which is a noble cause indeed.

Thistle and BC, not sure why you felt the need to get involved but you have my most heart felt apologies as well. Maybe if we sat down together over a few bottles of red, you would find that I'm actually a really nice person who loves cats, a good vintage and things that go bump in the night.

Is everybody happy now ?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

OK, Hrawk and Thistle, this stops NOW. I'm locking the Topic and removing your recent posts. If you want to continue, take it to PM, or another Forum.


----------

